# Old recipes



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Brand, I got 3 here that are well over a hundred each What you Want?
1] Squid stew
2]Cod fish cakes[which incidentally are really god with Drum substituted]
3]Stuffed Quahogs


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I'll pick door #2*

You keep the rest.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Cod Fish Cakes or Balls*

Here it is Brand, My group has been Eating this for hundreds of years. The problem is that the ingredients become tougher to find each and every year. So you are looking for Cod if you have a decent retailer or this is made well with Salted Dried Cod also known as Bal Ca Yough in Portuguese and BaClava? in Italian. Same product. If you have the salted dried fish it needs to be soaked for 24hrs and water exchanged several times to remove the salt. This is one of Portugals main exports I would say besides cork. If you drive down the coast over there, there are literally miles of drying tables where the fillets are layed out and salted. 
Now as a substitute for those that dont have trendy friggin markets you can process a slot Drum as the fish for it,and it is still damn good. If you are lucky enough to catch one it needs to be gutted and left with head on.
So here we go: 
1 Fish with the Head and tail left on and gutted. Equivalent amount of whole peeled potatoes to go around fish.
3 bay leaves
5 or 6 onions chopped
1 bunch of Parsley chopped
6 eggs
Salt and Pepper

Place the whole fish in a roasting pan, Surround with the potatoes and Bay Leaves, cover with water. Place the lid on pan and bake until potatoes are thoroughly cooked but not falling apart. Remove from the oven and cool.
Remove all the fish from the bones[In the case of Drum] Salted cod will already be in fillet form.
Place stripped fishmeat in a bowl. Mash potatoes with the fish meat. After that blend in Onions, Parsley and Eggs.
There should be enough egg included that the cakes begin to pull the mixture together in small ovals or any other shape,when molded by hand. At this point add any additional seasoning that you wish.

Fry the cakes in a Fry Daddy unit in hot Canola and remove when brown to paper towels or brown bags. Serve hot or cold.
You are frying this just like a Crab cake- No flour.-Potatoe Egg Fish Onion Parsley spices Thats it.
Brand, door #1 is a great recipe as well Let me know if you get a wild hair. If you eat all that nasty pig stuff I am sure that a couple of cleaned, edible squid will not affect your constitution. Peix


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Piex I aint WD but Ive never smelled a pig that smelled like a squid.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah my guess is that the squid smells better. Squid doesn't smell if you clean it rightand don't leave it in your baitbox. 2 different boxes in the market as well The Edible squid and those deemed only as bait. My recipe has tomatoe and onion with it. But I have had it served on skewers lightly grilled with lime, maybe Cilantro and it was wicked. Also have seen it served as an app here in Buxton area deep fried which is also great.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*You're preaching to da chior Pei/*

A list of what comes offen a hog I ain't never done et and don't intends to. Chittlins, scrapple, pawnhorse souse, snouts, feets, liver puddin and mainly, jest plain liver. And that goes fer squids, octopussys and quagmire hogs and fish head jelly.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

WD,I ain't never.Thot you wuz a real mounteen man.Shelby,NC is the liver mush capitol of the world and our liver mush festival draws folks from dozens of states.This past year the " Bizarre Foods " TV show did a show on the festival,which is in October every year.The wife and I had it for supper tonight along with a famous homemade Texas chili recipe.If'n we ever git together I iz gwanna brung you a couple lbs.Liver puddin' and liver mush ain't da same thang tho,that's why you'll like it.Ain't nuttin' much bettern a egg and liver mush sammich wid a good cup of coffee.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD Ill eat the liver and feet but Im with ya on the rest of that stuff, thats why they call it ofal.:--|


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*flathead,*

you mis-spelled the network I thunk. You meant "THE BUZZARDS WORLD" network. Maybe not. I doubts a self respectin buzzard would even flies over Shelby when youse isa concoctin that bucket of puke.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Liver Mush is quite good. Been a while since I had it but its as good as sausage or Bacon with your eggs and potatoes. Damn it now I am hungry! As for all that other crazy pig leftover You can have it.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

WD,it ain't whut you thunk.This stuff is probably 50% cornmeal.We have the two largest,if not the only two,liver mush manufacturing pants in the US of A,Jenkins and Macks.Been a friend of the Jenkins clan for many moons and have seen the stuff made.Great with scrambled eggs and grits as well as on a egg sammich.Used to get it in 4 lb blocks and smoke it for folks on my pit T-week and Christmas.Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Liver!!!!!!!!!*

That's where I draw the line. I'd starve too death befoe I would et as much as one bites of da ch!t. Mostest nastiest, viles things I cans omagine. Hell, it's twicest as bad as I isa reprezintin. Not exactly a recipe, unless you call it a devils brew, but it's snowin so hard that over an inch has fell in the last 30 minutes. And iffen I gets snowed in tils Easter and runs outta food, I still ain'ta gynna ets no LIVER. BTW Frank, I hopes dey stays ther.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

You think its snowen hard there WD I have a sattalite dish for internet havent been able to get internet all day till just now. Im sure theres enough vittals here we wont starve.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Wv,*

the old timers called it ofal, but their spelling was a lot like mine. I'm positive they meant "awful".


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Brand ,You don't like liver? Beef calves liver is good if prepared properly and not overcooked. I make mine with sweet onions that are carmelized down and vinegar. My brother won't touch it based on the fact that is the animals "filter"so to speak. I think modern industry standards have probably improved to the point where we don't have to worry as much.


----------

